

Posterous (YC S08) founders named among top young tech entrepreneurs in 2010 - edawerd
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/10/04/0419_best_young_tech_entrepreneurs/3.htm

======
samratjp
Congratulations guys, on making the list and not selling out so early :-) And
thank you for bringing autopost to everywhere in my life.

------
rantfoil
Thanks for the support friends!

------
edawerd
Scribd is also on the list.

~~~
samratjp
Here is the link:
[http://images.businessweek.com/ss/10/04/0419_best_young_tech...](http://images.businessweek.com/ss/10/04/0419_best_young_tech_entrepreneurs/2.htm)

------
davidedicillo
Congrats!

Am I that at 29 and few months feels already old?

------
coffeemug
Congrats guys!

------
caccount
Thats Cool.

